# Mit dem Fahrrad von der Schiersteiner Brücke durch Wiesbaden



## dickerbert (13. Juli 2016)

Seit Kurzem arbeite ich in Wiesbaden und fahre ab und zu mit dem Rad zur Arbeit. Ich muss dabei über die Schiersteiner Brücke, dann kurz die Innenstadt tangieren und und wieder raus in Richtung Taunusstein. Mit dem Hinweg bin ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Für den Rückweg suche ich allerdings eine bessere Route, weil ich an zwei Stellen die Straße queren muss und es dort keine ordentliche Querungsmöglichkeit gibt. 

Anbei die Route (fahre aktuell den gleichen Weg hin- und zurück) per GMaps und als Screenshot (rot markiert die Stellen mit schlechter Querungsmöglichkeit):
https://goo.gl/maps/sqAra1Dviwr




 

Habt ihr Tipps, welche Routen mit dem Rad besser/flüssiger zu fahren sind?


----------



## filiale (14. Juli 2016)

Du kannst die Saarstrasse weiterfahren, das ist einfacher und Du vermeidest die 2 bottlenecks.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (14. Juli 2016)

Okay, habs mir gerade mal angesehen und das schaut wirklich ganz gut aus. Dachte, das geht dann unumgänglich in die Autobahn. Die Abfahrt rechts ist mir noch nie aufgefallen. 
Zum Auffahren auf die Schiersteiner gibt es aber nur den Weg über die Äppelallee, richtig? Oder gibt es noch eine Alternative, bspw. über eine Treppe wie auf Mainzer Seite?


----------



## filiale (14. Juli 2016)

Derzeit nur über die Äppelallee.
Früher ging es auf der gleichen Seite (ich meine damit wieder die Wi Seite, ebenfalls Äppellallee, nur eben 100 Meter weiter drüben) auch noch  per Rampe nach oben und zusätzlich noch per Treppe so wie derzeit in Mainz. Aufgrund der Brückenarbeiten gibt es aber erstmal nur noch diese Auffahrt auf der Wi Seite
Später dann hoffentlich auch wieder eine Rampe in Mainz so wie früher bzw. derzeit zur Äppellallee.

Mz früher: 2 Treppen, 1 Rampe
Wi früher: 1 Treppe, 2 Rampen

Mz Heute: 1 Treppe
Wi Heute: 1 Rampe


----------



## crxtuner (14. Juli 2016)

Für die Stelle an der Schiersteiner Straße, ich denke du fährst durchs Grundmühltal, einfach eine vorher Hoch fahren auf die Waldstraße, dann kannst du von dort aus besser Richtung Stadt fahren.
Durch die Bauarbeiten gibt es leider momentan nur den Weg über die Äppelallee.

Ich würde auch so fahren, dann fährst du nciht so sehr an den Hauptstraßen rum und vorallem nicht am Kaiser-Friedrich-Ring.
Bin den selben Weg früher oft gefahren und es sit deutlich angenehmer und schneller als dein Weg. BItte auf den Link klicken
https://www.google.de/maps/dir/50.0...2/@50.0772967,8.2284528,15z/data=!4m2!4m1!3e1


----------



## dickerbert (14. Juli 2016)

Danke! Werde ich mal testen nächste Woche. 

@filiale: Den Weg über die Saarstraße bin ich heute gefahren. Hat mich leider nicht so recht überzeugt. War sehr viel Verkehr, da ist das Grundmühltal gemütlicher.


----------



## Ripman (15. Juli 2016)

Je nachdem von wo aus Mainz Du kommst, lohnt es sich vielleicht, mal die *Kaiserbrücke* auszuprobieren. Ist halt blöd mit den Treppen, geht aber ganz gut und es ist hier deutlich angenehmer zu fahren, als über die Schiersteiner Brücke. Auf der hessischen Seite dann Richtung Äppelallee und weiter wie gewohnt.

B.t.w.: Die Treppen lassen sich runter auch wunderbar fahren. Das hängt allerdings ein wenig davon ab, mit welcher Art Rad Du unterwegs bist


----------



## HC-65 (18. Juli 2016)

Warum nicht am Rhein entlang und durch den am Biebricher Schlosspark vorbei ("Im Parkfeld")? Die Waldstrasse wurde ja schon vorgeschlagen, dann weiter durchs Dichterviertel zum 1. Ring. Alles keine Hauptverkehrsstraßen und daher angenehmer zu fahren... besonders im Morgenverkehr.


----------



## Ripman (18. Juli 2016)

Im Biebricher Schlosspark ist meines Wissens das Radfahren eigentlich nicht erlaubt.


----------



## HC-65 (18. Juli 2016)

Ripman schrieb:


> Im Biebricher Schlosspark ist meines Wissens das Radfahren eigentlich nicht erlaubt.


 Oh, gar nicht gewusst...


----------



## dickerbert (18. Juli 2016)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten! Da ist ja einiges an Input dabei. 
Da ich von Bingen aus fahre, ist die Schiersteiner Brücke so gut wie gesetzt. Alles andere wäre ein sehr großer Umweg. 
Den Bereich am und um den ersten Ring werde ich am Mittwoch mal testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (19. Juli 2016)

würde es so machen:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=mrmfddbbltnxmltf


----------



## dickerbert (14. August 2016)

Sehe gerade, dass ich mich gar nicht mehr zurück gemeldet habe. Sorry! 
Euer Tipp über das Künstlerviertel war wirklich Gold wert. Sehr gemütlich dort durch zu fahren. 

Ich mache es jetzt so: Morgens hin fahre ich durch die Innenstadt. Auf der Busspur ists sehr angenehm und ich komme gut voran.
Beim Rückweg fahre ich beim äußeren Ring ab, drängel mich über eine Treppe an zwei roten Ampeln vorbei und komme dabei genau hinter den Autos raus. Habe dadurch also niemanden im Nacken hängen und kurbel locker in die Dotzheimer Straße und von dort über das Künstlerviertel in die Waldstraße und das Grundmühltal. 

Danke für eure Tipps!


----------



## dickerbert (9. Januar 2018)

Ich muss das Thema kurz nochmal aufwärmen: Weiß jemand, ob die Schiersteiner Brücke wieder offen ist (hier war wohl ein Geländer abgeflogen)?
Und ist der Rheinradweg befahrbar oder steht der unter Wasser?


----------



## runningmaus (25. Januar 2018)

aktuell ist der Rheinradweg schon wieder unter Wasser...


----------



## dickerbert (26. Januar 2018)

Hmm, Mist. Das hilft mir jetzt nicht unbedingt gegen meinen inneren Schweinehund. Aber danke für die Info!


----------



## Rockside (1. Februar 2018)

Alternativ zur Schiersteiner könnte man auch die Eisenbahnbrücke bei der Zufahrt zur Ingelheimer Aue nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

